# diesel additives



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone use Diesel fuel additives?
Been reading a lot of independent diesel webpages, that say these (top quality) products are not snake oil remedies, that most motorists think they are.
Stan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use Millers Diesel clean / powerplus intermittently, usually after a spate of supermarket fuel.

Dave


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I use Millers Diesel clean / powerplus intermittently, usually after a spate of supermarket fuel.
> 
> Dave


how do you add it
Stan


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*fuel*



DABurleigh said:


> I use Millers Diesel clean / powerplus intermittently, usually after a spate of supermarket fuel.
> 
> Dave


 hi DABurleigh

do you find supermarket fuel a poor quality, just interested :wink:

saruman


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I use honestjohn as the bible on such matters. For example:
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/motoring_answers/index.htm?id=183

You add it from a bottle into the tank before you fill up.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I thought it was reasonably established in an earlier thread that there was no difference between brands and supermarket fuel unless a specific mention was made ie High Octane or Bio Diesel. See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-13269.html&highlight=fuel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I am confident that all finished fuels are not the same and that there is no standard for additives.

But I freely admit that to a degree I use Millers additive for its peace-of-mind qualities.

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*diesel*

hi 
throw delivering the product i do see a colour change in certain types of diesel certain companys do add differant addatives in in low sulphur diesel at thr terminal level so they can call it there own :wink: 
shell bp and the like, :wink: IMHO supermarket fuel is ok [it has to be trading standards do check them ] but
for peace of mind i use a addative and shell or bp... :!:

saruman 
____________________________________________________
tanker driver


----------



## 97361 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been using the Redex product for some time now,and I bet my tyres that I get more miles to gallon when I do use it.On one trip to southern France I forgot to add anything but on the return journey I added
every time and I'm sure it made a difference to consumtion.If its only a slight difference,then it has paid for itself and probably done some good
to the upper motor ,only of course we don't know this.Anyway I will carry on using it while I can get it cheaper.( 2 quid or so). Probably be lucky to afford the Derv this time next year! I have also stepped up to the 2.8 litre
engine after the 2.0 litre of my last motohome,so I know I'm gonna see a difference.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*diesel addative*

hi all,
we use ONLY shell or Bp fuel were possible and always add millers fuel clean[diesel] addative to the fuel filter- just unscrew fuel filter tip old fuel away add adative to filter reconnect and then start up  whatch the smoke disappear and the engine will reve cleaner due to the injectors being clean of all the muck :roll: . on some cars this needs to be done every year to get through the mot .

if you want to see if injectors need cleaning just drop from 4th to 3rd at 40mph and floor the throttel watch for the black smoke-its all the soot and filth in the exhaust/combustion system.

tramp


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

G'day All

I used Millers diesel additive from about 3 months before first MOT and subsequently  about every other tankfull to when I changed vehicle at 64000 miles. Duetto on Ford Transit.2.5L TD. Emissions read out at MOT were always " well below average".

Now have a Renault Master comon rail diesel and done 10500 miles since new.

Am NOT sure as to whether an additive is suitable for these higher injection pressure diesels!

Perhaps someone knows about these technical matters. Please comment.

Ken.................with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

There is always a trade secret is'nt there well here it is and unfortunatly you cany buy it in the shops ,you can however get it from your local garage if he stocks it it works on all diesels and there is a petrol version available , i very nearly told you all about it reading the threads on ecu mods an the little black box thingy's you are all raving about, FORTE is what its called and they offer a money back guarantee to the trade if any customer is not fully satisfied ,
if i was so inclined i could take £200.00 ponds of you put in a can and after 30 mins running tell you I had chipped and tuned your engine and invite you to take it around the block to feel the differance I bet a weeks taking you would come back with a smile on your face 
it is a once Maybe twice a year (depending on milage) additive and cost about £10.00 +vat AND IT REALY WORKS 
Geo
ps if one of the addmin people come up with a competition I will donate2 Bottles to be given at the Petorborough show 1Diesel 1 Petrol
Sorry I cant sell it to you so this aint an add 
We are only perrmitted to use it as part of our service package retailing is not permitted thats why it aint in the shops


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

worth a read.

http://www.dieselcar.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=fuel_talk;action=display;num=1078764736;start=0


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Cleaning additive made mine run like a bag of bolts for about 500 miles...


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Forte......
http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s26p492

Malc


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Malc said:


> Forte......
> http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s26p492
> 
> Malc


Well that's on heck of a trade secret LOL

nobby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nobby

No secret I must admit but Geo was spot saying it is not available to the public....unless you go to a firm who is prepared to sell it on.... :roll: :roll:

Forte web site....see "Trade only - not for retail sale" <<<<,click

Mike


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products....s_Fuel,_Engine,_Anti_Freeze_&_Other_Additives


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Additive*

Hi

I have been using "Countdown" www.highspeed.co.uk it gives improved lubricity by up to 73% and improved combustion, you add 50ml to 50lt of diesel, you can buy it in 1 lt bottles, or a box of 50 x 50ml you also get less emissions, and improved fuel consumption, I have known people who's cars have failed the MOT, put Countdown in then had a re-test and passed,

i get 50+ miles more on a tank of fuel when i use countdown

hope this helps

Colin


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for that link Malc 
Veeeeerrrrrry Interesting and with £8.00 postage he's making a Killing
I bet the carrier would like to know what he carrying also, 
Highly Infamable!!!!!
will be talking to Forte rep asap 
geo


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Several years ago i contacted ESSO regarding the use of their winter grade diesel, as the Mercedes i had at the time suggested at certain low temps I should put a gallon of petrol to the full tank of diesel. During the conversation the chap at ESSO explained that due to the TAX laws petrol was the only mixture that would be legal for use as a road fuel. But he felt that this could have a detrimental effect on the diesel pump as the petrol element in the mixture would tend to clean the lubricating properties of the diesel and therefore could lead to early pump failure. So his suggestion off the record was the mixing of a gallon of paraffin as this would help with the low temps and wouldn't remove the lubricating element from the diesel.

Having said all that what i didn't ask him was would the addition of paraffin alter the octane rating ? does anyone know ? albeit i'm not suggesting that anyone does this as it could be seen as avoiding the tax duties ? but would it help the fuel consumption and do anything for the power output ??


----------

